# Kubota mower deck cross reference



## ccdameek (Oct 15, 2015)

I have been looking for a used deck for my 2014 Kubota BX25D. One of the decks Kubota lists for it is the RCK60B23BX. <b>Can anyone tell me if the RCK60B22BX mower deck will fit my tractor? </b> There is one for sale nearby, and other than the pulley covers being metal vs plastic, the mounting points in the photos appear to be the same.

Any help please? 

Thanks everyone....
Francis


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi ccdameek,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The only two mower decks that I see listed for your tractor are RCK54P23BX AND RCK60B23BX.

There has to be some (maybe minor) difference with the RCK60B22BX, or they wouldn't have different numbers. Will you need mounting brackets? You might try taking your tractor to the site of the deck and see if it fits?


----------



## ccdameek (Oct 15, 2015)

EdF said:


> Hi ccdameek,
> 
> Welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Yep, I know those are the listed decks. But the specs on the BX22 and BX25 series are so close. I have noticed that whenever the model numbers of the tractor changes, they always list NEW mower deck numbers too. So I am hoping someone who maybe works on Kubota's would have an inside crossfit knowledge. It seams outrageous to me that Kubota would engineer so many mower decks, for almost every tractor, and have the mounting systems and points different.
The BX25 series is essentially a newer version of the BX22, by what I can decipher.


----------

